

High Performance Database Joins in Python with pandas - wesm
http://wesmckinney.com/blog/?p=414

======
perfunctory
pandas looks really interesting. Surprised I've never heard about it. Can it
be used as a in-memory relational database?

~~~
aklein
You wouldn't want to use it as a database if you are looking for hardened ACID
properties. But if you are looking to work with relational or labeled data
sets and/or read & write them between memory & disk, it is an extremely
powerful tool.

